# Diagnosis coding for loss of consciousness



## donnagullikson

How is everyone coding LOC?  I've had some coders telling me to use R41.82 (mental status change) and others to use R40.0 (somulence).  Need opinions on how to code.

Thanks,


----------



## cgaston

We use R40.20_ Unconsciousness NOS_


----------



## elairya

*R55*



cgaston said:


> We use R40.20_ Unconsciousness NOS_



If you follow the ICD Index, Loss (of)>consciousness>transient you will find R55


----------

